# XM Has The best streaming Technology



## Combow (Aug 8, 2004)

Yes Believe it or not I think XM Radio has the best streaming Media Technology.
Which means you can't steal their Music. It's a must Pay for.

I signed up for XM trial thinking i could right click and steal the music url and listen to it forever. No. You Right Click you'll get an option to save the image

So. I install a URL Decrypter and I Decrypted it... Go The URL and said i was set with XM forever :hurah: ... Little Did I think they would out smart people like me

XM changes their music URL every time you click a different URL

For Example you click XM 67 RAW you'll get URL

rtsp://xmradio.wm.llnwd.net/xmradio_wbclrb_hi?s=1120192789&e=1120193989&h=c7045bf7bd5282c67780cd2e7527f86d

And Click XM 26 the Eye and go back in click XM 67 RAW Again URL Music URL is now

rtsp://xmradio.wm.llnwd.net/xmradio_wbhhop_hi?s=1120192629&e=1120193829&h=0f2e986a291c0afa991a079e2917b680 

This is can't beat technology  

I commend them :grin:


----------

